# Colorful Freshwater Fish...?



## 83turboranger

Hey! I'm planning ahead for what kind of fish I want for my tank. I want a freshwater tank thats 29 gallons. I've been looking at fish, but some of the brighter prettier fish seem to be saltwater. I'm sure there are plenty of pretty freshwater fish, preferably for a 29 gallon, but I'll take any suggestions. Please let me know what colorful freshwaters you have or even that you know of. Thanks so much.


----------



## karatechic007

swordtail platies and any kind of platies, gouramis, guppies, mollies, and tetras are pretty in my opinion...im not saying you can necesarily mix those fish together.....i have with out any trouble, but some people might say that you arent supposed to....you might want to get an albino cory or 2, to help keep the bottom of the tank clean...you probably want to make sure that it is alright to keep them in your tank first, though....i have two in my tank but people have told me that i shouldnt have them in there....so i am no expert.....just some suggestions....good luck with your tank! :king:


----------



## smartin78

My favorites based on appearance are.

Kribensis
Severum
Clown Loach

The only of the three that may be ok in a 29 is the Kribensis but durning breeding time that fish will want every bit of the bottom half of that Aquarium.

Here is where I get most of my information on fish.
http://www.elmersaquarium.com/000tropfishcareguides.htm
Can anyone verify for me that this site gives good advice. It seems good to me. But I am still learning.


----------



## icp

i would say discus are some of the most colorfull fish in FW but they are a lil harder to keep than most fw fish an 55g min. maby get Killifish ? or any of the sugestions above :mrgreen: 


Killifish- http://liveaquaria.com/product/scateg.cfm?siteid=20&pCatId=1745&TopCatId=1745


----------



## penpitt

You could go with a pair of rams(microgeophagus ramirezi) or a school of cardinal or neon tetras.


----------



## Lexus

Guppies, Platys, Clown Loaches, Tiger Barbs (albino, green and regular), Rams, gouramis.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Rams are really good. These guys are brighten in colors. And clow loaches are active, personality (don't know the adj >_<) I suddest both of them ^_^


----------



## 83turboranger

Alright, thanks so far! Keep any other suggestions coming.


----------



## 83turboranger

Are the Kribensis and Severum kinds of cichlids. I love the color of many cichlids, but they seem to be aggressive and I don't know what other fish they can go with.


----------



## turtlehead

they are dwarf cichlids i believe


----------



## 83turboranger

alright, cool


----------



## Fish n chips

Powder blue dwarf goramie


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Do you have plants?


----------



## osteoporoosi

Clown loaches grow too big (10 inches) for your tank.
I suggest platys, or cardinal tetras. But it is not such a good idea to mix them.
Honey gouramis are beautiful too. here's one full set up suggestion:

1 male betta
15 cardinal tetras/harlequin rasboras
6 corys

Corys should be kept in groups. They also prefer sand substrate, they just love digging it.


----------



## MB75

Clown loaches live long and grow really big. Besides you should keep them in groups like other loaches. So they do need a really big tank.


----------



## Jess

I had 3 electric yellow cichlids in a 72g tank with iridescent sharks, bala sharks, tiger bards, angel fish, sailfin mollies, platies, glass fish, tiger loaches, swordtails and cories. They were pretty peaceful and didn't bother the other fish, if fact, the other fish bothered them (maybe too bright of yellow!). I'm not an expert, but maybe their aggressivness has to do with how much room they have.


----------



## 83turboranger

maxpayne_lhp @ Thu Feb 03 said:


> Do you have plants?


Nope, I don't have the tank yet. I just want to plan ahead. I hope to get the tank by April at the latests.


----------

